# Xorg segfault with SIS driver



## eee2015 (Sep 16, 2015)

FreeBSD 9.3 / latest, using packages: X.Org X Server 1.14.7, with xf86-video-sis-0.10.7_5
SIS741GX chipset


```
[  574.308] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  574.309] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  574.310] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  574.310]    compiled for 1.14.7, module version = 1.9.1
[  574.310]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  574.310]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1
[  574.310] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  574.310] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  574.310] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  574.310] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  574.310] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  574.310] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  574.310] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  574.310] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  574.310] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  574.310] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  574.311] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  574.311] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  574.311] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  574.311] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  574.311] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  574.311] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  574.311] (II) config/devd: device /dev/psm0 already opened
[  574.944] (EE) Segmentation fault: 11 at address 0x0
[  574.944] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  574.944] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault: 11). Server aborting
[  574.944] (EE)
[  574.944] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
```

It segfaults with the default TWM, just before the terminal windows apear, mouse pointer is visible for a fraction of a second. Maybe the error is related to the mouse module?

With VESA it works fine, but it is very slow and takes 100% CPU when moving windows or trying to play any video. 

Is it normal for VESA to be so slow and take 100% CPU?

Thanks


----------

